# Are there any hockey fans here? NHL, Olympics?



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

I wanted to know if there were any hockey fans here and where do you go to watch NHL, Olympic Hockey? I am stuck in a hotel...still in the Visa/ house hunting process.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

dalts said:


> I wanted to know if there were any hockey fans here and where do you go to watch NHL, Olympic Hockey? I am stuck in a hotel...still in the Visa/ house hunting process.


I prefer a good game of Hurling myself (national Irish sport), just as fast as hockey, played on grass and just as physical.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Dalts, 

I've met a few fellow Canucks who say they miss hockey, so I think we have the numbers to pack a small bar. I have no idea where one could go that would air games. If you find anywhere, please post it.

p.s. there are ice hockey teams that practice in Al Nasr Leisureland. They might be a good place to start


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

pantaloons said:


> Hey Dalts,
> 
> I've met a few fellow Canucks who say they miss hockey, so I think we have the numbers to pack a small bar. I have no idea where one could go that would air games. If you find anywhere, please post it.
> 
> p.s. there are ice hockey teams that practice in Al Nasr Leisureland. They might be a good place to start


Thx ;-)


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

check star world or try to find a feed on the internet. For the Stanley Cup we were waking up at 0400 and found it on Star world sports!

Mens hockey club are the Dubai Mighty Camels.
Kids: Sandstorms


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*NHL Hockey*

Count me in. I am die hard Sens fan , hey you leaf and habs fans I'll cheer for them too under desparation ;-) I found a few games that are broabcast randoml;y on fox sports chennel. I used to have ART and ESPN america did broadcast NHL games as well, but ESPN opted out though I was advised by DU that ESPN will come back but did not give me which package and when. 

Where are the Olympics broadcast on?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

anyone know which channels will air the olympics??


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Whenever their's a game on just go to any of the more popular sports bars in Dubai. They tend to have a lot of the sports channels. Most of the time they would be more than willing to switch one of the other 50 tvs in the bar to the channel you want and watch the hockey games. I always do this to watch the UFC.


----------



## pogojoe (Feb 17, 2010)

*so not encouraging this but .....*

live feed at this site type: http colon 2 backslash then MyP2P dot eu

good luck.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

ALjazeera sports (ch 530 on Du) broadcasts some events but not all. I only found a few hockey games and am really keen to see where I cann today's critical games especially Canada vs. USA.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

the P2P does not work from the U.A.E brcause of EU broadcasting restrictions >:-<


----------



## Zam (Feb 24, 2010)

Any luck? I am desperate to watch Canada Russia tonight, this am . Rather watch on a tv not my computer


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*Olympic Ice hocekey*



Zam said:


> Any luck? I am desperate to watch Canada Russia tonight, this am . Rather watch on a tv not my computer


I watched the gamne against Germany on AlJazeera Sp 10 which I get as part of the showcase package with DU cable. Hey wasn;t that an awsome goal by Weber. Go Canada Go


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*Hokkey*

Really! I like hokkey very much. Unfortunately I wach it only on TV... Just have no time to lane: somewhere...


----------



## Zam (Feb 24, 2010)

Most Canadians in Dubai are starving for Olympic coverage other than waking up to the latest medal count. Rumour has it that the Gold Hockey game on Feb 28 MIGHT be at the Hilton JBR Sports Bar....12:15 am Dubai time (Sunday night, game 12:15 am Monday). I spoke to the bar, and if the game is on the TV feed, they will show it. Phone number for Hilton 04 399 1111. The Sports Bar will know in a couple of days when the scheduled of televised events comes out.


----------

